# Decathlon Piatek



## showtaarabt (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guardatelo bene non ha un punto debole sa fare tutto egregiamente è forte potente veloce agile preciso concentrato resistente tecnico.Ed un applicazione maniacale nel migliorarsi.
È il classico superuomo sportivo.
Fino all'anno scorso giocava nella serie b polacca(con comunque ottimi risultati).
Ma con gli sportivi di questo tipo il track record conta poco questo ragazzone è il classico uomo baciato dalla dea dello sport.
Ha delle caratteristiche tecniche che lo renderebbero il campione ideale di decathlon.Non mi stupirei se da bambino fosse nell'ordine il miglior giocatore della squadra di Basket e di Hockey contemporaneamente.È il classico che senza aver sciato o giocato a tennis in 3 mesi se la gioca con i maestri.È quel profilo di sportivo che si mette in testa di diventare il migliore e lo diventa supporrato da una base genetica pazzesca una predisposizione naturale per lo sport.Fateci caso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

come ambrosini ad esempio o paolo


----------



## The P (30 Gennaio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Guardatelo bene non ha un punto debole sa fare tutto egregiamente è forte potente veloce agile preciso concentrato resistente tecnico.Ed un applicazione maniacale nel migliorarsi.
> È il classico superuomo sportivo.
> Fino all'anno scorso giocava nella serie b polacca(con comunque ottimi risultati).
> Ma con gli sportivi di questo tipo il track record conta poco questo ragazzone è il classico uomo baciato dalla dea dello sport.
> Ha delle caratteristiche tecniche che lo renderebbero il campione ideale di decathlon.Non mi stupirei se da bambino fosse nell'ordine il miglior giocatore della squadra di Basket e di Hockey contemporaneamente.È il classico che senza aver sciato o giocato a tennis in 3 mesi se la gioca con i maestri.È quel profilo di sportivo che si mette in testa di diventare il migliore e lo diventa supporrato da una base genetica pazzesca una predisposizione naturale per lo sport.Fateci caso.



non so se sei stato troppo generoso con lui... ma ieri quando è entrato Cutrone ho visto una differenza di doti fisiche enormi. E non è certo per l'altezza visto che sono alti più o meno uguali.


----------



## RickyB83 (30 Gennaio 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> non so se sei stato troppo generoso con lui... ma ieri quando è entrato Cutrone ho visto una differenza di doti fisiche enormi. E non è certo per l'altezza visto che sono alti più o meno uguali.



Anche a me è parso così. Poi mi da l'impressione senza gufare che si faccia davvero poco male. Robocop davvero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Anche a me è parso così. Poi mi da l'impressione senza gufare che si faccia davvero poco male. Robocop davvero



Bisogna vedere cosa gli faranno i nostri preparatori. Speriamo va


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> non so se sei stato troppo generoso con lui... ma ieri quando è entrato Cutrone ho visto una differenza di doti fisiche enormi. E non è certo per l'altezza visto che sono alti più o meno uguali.



Guardate anche il tipo di corsa, uno è leggero, esprime potenza nel gesto mentre l'altro corre come se stesse andando oltre lo sforzo, ho visto Cutrone appena entrato andare in velocità contro Maksimovic e arrivare spompato, o ce l'hai o nada meglio rimanere in area e ingaggiare pochi duelli in velocità.
Questo al netto di un'altezza e peso simili, sia chiaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Guardatelo bene non ha un punto debole sa fare tutto egregiamente è forte potente veloce agile preciso concentrato resistente tecnico.Ed un applicazione maniacale nel migliorarsi.
> È il classico superuomo sportivo.
> Fino all'anno scorso giocava nella serie b polacca(con comunque ottimi risultati).
> Ma con gli sportivi di questo tipo il track record conta poco questo ragazzone è il classico uomo baciato dalla dea dello sport.
> Ha delle caratteristiche tecniche che lo renderebbero il campione ideale di decathlon.Non mi stupirei se da bambino fosse nell'ordine il miglior giocatore della squadra di Basket e di Hockey contemporaneamente.È il classico che senza aver sciato o giocato a tennis in 3 mesi se la gioca con i maestri.È quel profilo di sportivo che si mette in testa di diventare il migliore e lo diventa supporrato da una base genetica pazzesca una predisposizione naturale per lo sport.Fateci caso.



Ma non giocava in serie B in Polonia bensì nel massimo campionato, dove in due anni ha realizzato con la maglia del cracovia 32 gol in 63 partite.
Bravo Preziosi a scovarlo ma stavolta davvero che sarebbe bastato il Panini.


----------

